# How do you stretch your watercolor paper?



## Wingedrat

I have only played around in watercolors, so I haven't bothered stretching my paper. Which results in wrinkles everywhere, maybe I should try to paint a bulldog.

But should I ever try a serious attempt at the artform, I would like to figure out how to stretch paper.

Thanks


----------



## shayna

The easiest way is using your bathtub. Make sure it's clean and fill it about 6" deep with lukewarm water. Gently submerge your paper in the water in a sliding motion. After soaking about 5-10 minutes grasp a corner and pull the paper out of the water, supporting it while the water drips off. Lay the wet paper on a clean board and gently smooth the paper with a clean sponge and remove any excess water. Proceed to stretch the paper to your liking. You can also dampen the paper with a sponge and spray bottle on a clean board. You'll have to flip the paper a few times to adequately saturate the paper enough to stretch it.

*http://www.watercolormadesimple.com/**Watercolor Lessons*


----------



## Oregon Artist

I soak it then glue it to 1/4" plywood board with just a thin line around the edges


----------



## pencils

I always use 300 gram paper so never have to worry about sizing it.


----------



## croberts

*Stretching Paper*

I use half sheets of Arches 140 pound rough clipped to a piece of Gator Foam board with four 2" binder clips. After putting on a wash while the paper is still wet I pull on one corner of the paper after releasing one of the binder clips and then replace the clip. I work my way around the paper a couple of times with the other clips. Most of the time this method works pretty well.


----------

